# upgradin jail broken ipod



## dinozaur1 (Mar 2, 2013)

hello

ive jailbroken my ipod 4 a long time ago. it has 4.2.1 now.

i wish to upgrade it somehow to the newset version possible.

the problem is that I can't connect it to the PC as it does not recognize it.

Is it possible to upgrade the version or cancel somehow the jailbreak without connecting it to the computer?

Thank u.
Din


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read the forum rules we dont help with illegal activity.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Actually Jailbreaking was deemed legal my the United States Congress therefore we allow support for it here.

To answer your question you can not upgrade it pass 4.2.1 even if it is jailbroken.

Apple stops users from getting new software and forces you to buy a new iPod touch. This is the reason I won't buy from Apple.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jailbreaking is not illegal.... but that is not what he is asking anyway.

You cannot upgrade any higher than the version you have without being able to connect it to a computer. Delta updates (patches) or OTA updates (over the air) were not established on iOS until version 5.x... versions previous to that required a cable connection to the computer to perform the update.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If it is an iPod touch 4, it can actually run the latest version of iOS 6.1.3.

I am not sure that is really fair to say about Apple... The 3GS iPhone (released nearly 5 years ago and has had 3 handsets released since) can run the latest version of iOS (6.1.3) that is a pretty long support time frame.

Android does the same thing, limiting update version to handsets that are capable of running it properly. So does Blackberry, and pretty much any other.

So does Windows, Mac OS, for PC operating systems etc...

It is about user experience. If the owner was "able" to just keep upgrading to the latest version their experience would eventually become very poor. This happened with the iPhone 3G, they let users run 4.x and the experience was pretty bad... this was mostly because the hardware just couldn't keep up with the code.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

depends on what you deem illegal I suppose. If it against the TOS then it's dodgy.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> depends on what you deem illegal I suppose. If it against the TOS then it's dodgy.


In 2010 the US government ruled that under the DMCA it is legal to jailbreak your iPhone. The violation of TOS simply means Apple can void your warranty and or not provide service promised, etc...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

oh okay


----------



## BlockOfDynamite (Jul 21, 2012)

If you have not already, try putting the iPod in recovery mode (reboot and hold down the home button on bootup) and then restoring the iPod. There is no way to upgrade a jailbroken iPod, only a restore will work.

personal experience, I don't like doing it
I only wish I would've upgraded to 6.1.2 and jailbroke while I had the chance before the not-jailbreakable 6.1.3 came out. now I'm stuck at 6.1 "battery drain"


----------

